# Left over brisket stew, chili or soup?



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

I always bbq too much brisket and was looking for a hearty recipe for brisket stew, chili or soup. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

replace ground beef with brisket

Taco Soup
1 lb ground beef - brown then drain
2 cans pinto beans
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can rotel tomatoes
1 can cream style corn
1 can whole kernel corn
1 pkg. taco seasoning
1 pkg. ranch dressing mix
2 cans of water
Don't drain any of the cans, mix all ingredients. Simmer 30 minutes. If you don't like spicy, make the rotel regular diced tomatoes. 
Serve with crushed tortilla chips and shredded cheese if desired.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Thanks boat money. This is exactly what I'm looking for. I'm going to try this weekend.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Boats idea sounds good, will have to try that one of these days. 
I usually make enchiladas or pasta sauce with my brisket dovers.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Heres one I have done with leftover brisket. 

Chopped the brisket, add italian bread crumbs and ground parmesan cheez. 
Dice some onion and garlic finely. Egg yolk or two and salt and pepper to taste. This is your filling.

Take large Pasillo or Green/Red/Yellow peppers. Chili Rellenos work too. Cut the top off, gut'em and de-vane them. Add stuffing, bake for about an hour around 400 or so. Then, add grated cheese of your choice to top and put under broiler until cheez is to desired toastiness. 

Let cool for a bit then serve with rice or beans or both. yum.


----------

